

Hollywood on Wall Street - justinj
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/23/opinion/sunday/bruni-occupy-wall-street-and-hollywood.html?_r=2

======
pohl
So if someone is a millionaire, they're not allowed to think that Glass-
Steagall should be re-enacted, etc? Why must one be poor to align with the
protesters?

~~~
jcmhn
Of course they can have an opinion, but celebrity involvement threatens to
turn the protests into the fashionable left wing cause of the second. There's
something artificial and glib about rich entertainer's politics - even when I
agree with them I shudder when they weigh in on a subject.

